
New way to turn carbon dioxide into coal - siavash
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/02/liquid-metal-catalyst-turns-carbon-dioxide-coal
======
planck01
You can also turn co2 into trees. More lowtech, but more useful than coal
that's created with energy that should be buried as nobody will do that (next
to the others usages mentioned which are mostly consumables and hardly viable
co2 sinks).

~~~
benekastah
Unfortunately trees can't reclaim co2 at the rate we release it though. Seems
like supplementing that strategy with novel solutions like this makes sense.

------
Aegaeus10111
This rocks! Sadly we need to think of a way to profit from saving our own
planet but this seems encouraging.

“But if the economics become encouraging … [then it] seems very possible.”

